# Exploring Missions



## Christopher88 (Feb 27, 2010)

Long story short, 
I feel an urge that I know is from the Lord, to pursue being a career missionary. I have had this calling since the days of my child hood. 
I am needing to know a few things. 
What are some reformed career missionary organizations? I know of MTW. 
I don't want to go into the mission field lacking biblical knowledge. What are some accredited online bible colleges that offer degree's in missions? 

For missionary's to answer. 
How do you go about paying bills and supporting a family? 
Did you pursue a seminary degree when you first started out?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 27, 2010)

Most denominations, certainly reformed ones, are going to expect you have an education. To be a career missionary in the SBC means that you will have a Bachelors and Masters degree.


----------



## au5t1n (Feb 27, 2010)

You should PM Pergamum. He may not respond right away (I believe he is in a village without internet for 10 weeks at a time), but he is a missionary and can probably answer your questions about family and finances.

Ideally, you want your church/presbytery/denomination to fund you and send you rather than a missionary organization. But I'm not really sure how all that works, so maybe the two are connected and I'm just unaware of it.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 28, 2010)

austinww said:


> Ideally, you want your church/presbytery/denomination to fund you and send you rather than a missionary organization.


 
I agree. Para-church mission agencies have not featured that strongly in the history of Reformed missions. Reformed churches tend to stress the need for local churches to be responsible for the oversight and support of mission work. So, when I was a missionary, for instance, I was sent out by one particular church. That church had responsibility for my oversight and support. However, other local churches supported my work as well through an agreement with my sending church. I would argue that a key feature of Reformed mission work is that it is ecclesiocentric -- not only in that the missionary is aiming for the establishment of churches, but in that also he is sent out, supported and overseen by a local church. I believe this is also biblical.


----------



## TimV (Feb 28, 2010)

And after getting the support of your churches elders, as soon as possible try to get on a short term mission project. Missionaries are always looking for short term volunteers for teaching literacy, building, etc... That way you can get someone (the missionary) to give you an impartial evaluation of whether or not you're really called and/or ready. 

I don't want to down play your feelings, but a calling should ideally be recognized by the Church.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 28, 2010)

Chris, you're attending a missions-minded church with leadership that's very experienced in these matters. You should definately talk with them.

I will suggest this: Education and training is certainly important. But a big problem for missionaries is burnout and discouragement, especially among those who go into missions most convinced it's what they must be doing for God. So dip your toe a few times before diving in. And prepare yourself spiritually to handle possible discouragement as well as preparing yourself with theological training.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 28, 2010)

Questions:

-Are you wanting to go with the PCA? Are you open to working more broadly?
-What are your gifts? Where would you naturally fit?
-What sort of cross-cultural experiences have you already had, and how did you do?
-What does your home church and wife think?
-How long would you want to serve?

---------- Post added at 04:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------

_For missionary's to answer. 
How do you go about paying bills and supporting a family? 
Did you pursue a seminary degree when you first started out? _

I raise monthly support and have about 24 regular supporters. I have never lacked support and my going to churches was not an experience of begging but a great opportunity to share the needs of my area of ministry and has proven to be the means of keeping local churches invovled in missions and recruiting others into the Harvest.

I got my degree from RTS. They also offer Virtual courses that you could do while on the field.


----------



## Christopher88 (Mar 1, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> Questions:
> 
> -Are you wanting to go with the PCA? Are you open to working more broadly?
> -What are your gifts? Where would you naturally fit?
> ...


 
Answered in order. 
I am wanting to go with Reformed belifes. PCA would be very nice to go with, as I am an attendee of a PCA Church. Yes I am open to work more broadly. Would I rather work with more Reformed believers? Yes.
My gifts are preaching and teaching. I work in a Christian Child Care Center, so I am always using these skills. For awhile I preaching weekly to the whole center. I stepped down from that as my life was not biblical leadership material at the time. I take those words in Timothy very seriously. Currently I am teaching the word of God on Monday's to my class.
I would say I would be best suited where in a group settings, leading in teaching English, and the word of God. I also enjoy back breaking labor, so working in construction to help with the needs of villages I would really enjoy on a personal level. However service such as that is not a biblical gift persae. 

To be truthful the closest I have been to a cross culture experience is when I went on a mission trip to Texas. Yes it is in Americia but very much populated with Hispanics. I did fine with communication, I was able to be a vessle to see two children come to the understanding of Christ by my words and prayers. I should have stayed longer, but I was a 17 year old boy at the time on my first mission trip. I made mistakes but have learned from them. 

I am not a full member of a Church yet, I have been an active attendee for a couple of months. I understand this is where there will be a bump in the road. My wife has yet to be found. I am single. Which could be or not be a good thing with me going into Missions. 

I would want this to be a career. I would love to be sent to a place for months, come back to the States for a couple of weeks to visit family and return. For example if the Lord calls me to China, I would want to keep that relationship alive and be the vessel for that nation. I do not know where God would want me to serve, but right now its at stage one, I have many stages to go.

Being as how I am not seeking ordination for Pastroalship would you recommend me getting my BA in bible with a minor in missions? 
I'm at community college right now just trying to pass the main core classes.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 1, 2010)

I would make sure you get rooted into a solid local church as a first step. Becoming a member at a solid church and having these conversations with the elders rather than a discussion board is much better. 

Also, taking a short term trip overseas would be a good step. Also, talking to folks on the field is another good move. BA in bible might help. Teaching English is one good platform for ministry. Do you want to go to China? You are actively seeking to find a wife? American or foreign? How is your debt and money situation? How are you emotionally? Any depression and/or addictive behaviors? Have you successfully held down a job in the US and followed through with other desires? Why do you want to serve overseas? What environment would best suit you?


----------



## Christopher88 (Mar 1, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> I would make sure you get rooted into a solid local church as a first step. Becoming a member at a solid church and having these conversations with the elders rather than a discussion board is much better.
> 
> Also, taking a short term trip overseas would be a good step. Also, talking to folks on the field is another good move. BA in bible might help. Teaching English is one good platform for ministry. Do you want to go to China? You are actively seeking to find a wife? American or foreign? How is your debt and money situation? How are you emotionally? Any depression and/or addictive behaviors? Have you successfully held down a job in the US and followed through with other desires? Why do you want to serve overseas? What environment would best suit you?



Answered in order. 
If God calls me to China I will go with out question. Do I want to go to China, not really. 
Am I seeking a wife? I won't date anybody if I don't intend to marry them. I date with the intention of marriage to come. I tend to form a friendship before I pursue anything. There is a small percentage of me seeking a wife currently, but its not real high on my to do list. 
American or Foreign? If you mean by missions, foreign. If you mean by wife, what ever God places before me I will accept with a kind loving heart. 
I'm not in debt, I pay all my bills on time. 
Emotionally, I am stable. 
Depressed, no. Addictive behaviors? Yes, but working to overcome them. 
I have held a job for almost three years now. 
I want to serve over seas as the gospel needs to be heard. Pastors do a great job on US soil to preach. Some people need to go over seas to preach where the gospel is not or not heavy. 
Environment? Rural areas.


----------



## Edward (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm sure you've already looked at this; but just in case:

Qualifications table:

Mission to the World (PCA)

I don't know the current practice, but MTW used to partner with other agencies.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 2, 2010)

Sonny said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > I would make sure you get rooted into a solid local church as a first step. Becoming a member at a solid church and having these conversations with the elders rather than a discussion board is much better.
> ...




If you don't want to go to a place, then this would appear to be an indication that you are not called there. If you want to go to rural areas, then I could suggest some places for you: World Team Papua


----------

